# Suppression Concentrateur HomeKit



## titoufetantho (16 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
 j’ai acquis depuis hier une Apple TV et suite à une mauvaise installation initiale, j’ai du réinitialiser et refaire la manipulation or, maintenant j’ai deux concentrateurs dans l’application Maison :
- un correspondant à l’Apple TV actuellement initialisée 
- un autre du même nom qui correspond à la même Apple TV installée à l’installation initiale.

Après des recherches infructueuses, je vous demande, s’il y a la possibilité de supprimer ce 2eme concentrateur (qui apparaît parfois non connecté et parfois en veille) 

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## titoufetantho (20 Février 2018)

Up


----------



## titoufetantho (26 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de voir avec surprise que le concentrateur s'est retiré de la liste, tout seul...

Les serveurs iCloud ont surement dû remarqué la mauvaise adresse de l'APPLE TV désinstallé.


Donc si cela vous arrive, soyez patient ... pas comme moi ;-)
Résolu.


----------

